# Proper way to turn off my Honda HS621?



## Zak88lx (Oct 16, 2014)

I changed the oil today (Mobil 1 Synthetic 5w-30), and I lubricated all the points. All ready for the snow to fly.

I had one other question regarding the proper way to turn off my HS621.
In the past I have always turned the run switch to off, and then the fuel switch to off immediately afterwards.

I saw a comment from another HS621 owner, who said he turns his unit off by only switching the fuel to off. This keeps the carb clean and dry.

I tried it today on my unit, but the engine kept running and after 30 seconds or so I decided to turn the run switch to off, as I was afraid of doing damage. 

Did I not wait long enough?
Is this method safe?
How are you guys turning off your HS621?

Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

This question isn't specific to Honda, but many people do turn off their blowers by turning the fuel off and then waiting for it to die. There is no harm to it, but when the engine starts to sputter or surge it helps to slowly apply choke a little at a time until the engine completely dies. It can take a couple minutes total as you have a whole carb full of fuel and all the fuel lines between the carb and the shut off valve.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I just turn the engine switch to OFF. Are you able to use non ethanol fuel?


----------



## Zak88lx (Oct 16, 2014)

Shryp said:


> This question isn't specific to Honda, but many people do turn off their blowers by turning the fuel off and then waiting for it to die. There is no harm to it, but when the engine starts to sputter or surge it helps to slowly apply choke a little at a time until the engine completely dies. It can take a couple minutes total as you have a whole carb full of fuel and all the fuel lines between the card and the shut off valve.


Thank you!


----------



## Zak88lx (Oct 16, 2014)

superedge88 said:


> I just turn the engine switch to OFF. Are you able to use non ethanol fuel?


Thanks!
I think it's mandated at 5% across the province, but I have never checked.
I use 89 octane for my lawn mowers and snow blower with stabil.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I question the theory that "running it dry" will dry the carb of gas, preventing varnish buildup...because:

you will never burn up _all_ the gas that way, there will always be a small amount left over..so, if the idea behind "running it dry" is supposed to help the carb by getting gas out of it, making it "clean and dry", IMO you could actually be making it _worse_, not better, because it will never be literally completely "clean and dry" in reality..you will still have gas in the lines, and in the carb bowl..but! by "running it until it stalls out" you have _much less_ gas than you would if you didnt run it to stall..and now that lesser amount of gas is *more* likely to dry out and varnish up! because there is so little of it..but if you left the fuel lines and the carb full of gas, by just turning off the power switch but not letting it run to stalling out, you now have a system full of gas, the lines full and the carb full, which wont have time to dry out and gunk up before the next time you use the machine..

its just a theory!  I have nothing to back it up..but it makes logical sense to me..
IMO, the only time you should "run it dry" is at the very last use in the Spring, when you are prepping it for summer storage.

It probably doesn't really matter either way!  but that theory never made much sense to me..thoughts? am I way off base on this one?

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

makes sense to me scott, seems running the carb dry after every use would just make the next start up take longer


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I dunno... I've been operating and storing outdoor power equipment for 50 years and even with ethanol fuel I've *never* had a starting problem with any of my machines. At the end of the season I put fresh, treated fuel in my equipment, run it for about 5 minutes and push it to the back of the building. *Maybe* it'll get started once or twice over the off season but not usually. I leave the fuel in the carb. It must work because there's never been a problem. When it's time to shut it off it just gets turned off.
I agree with Scot and William.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> I dunno... I've been operating and storing outdoor power equipment for 50 years and even with ethanol fuel I've *never* had a starting problem with any of my machines. At the end of the season I put fresh, treated fuel in my equipment, run it for about 5 minutes and push it to the back of the building. *Maybe* it'll get started once or twice over the off season but not usually. I leave the fuel in the carb. It must work because there's never been a problem. When it's time to shut it off it just gets turned off.
> I agree with Scot and William.


Ditto with above, I once had a Tecumseh 13hp MTD Snowblower stopped for two yrs and with 3 presses of primer and full choke it started on first pull, needless to say I was very surprised. I always felt dry carbs and dry gaskets would eventually cause problems.
Turning engine off with fuel valve at every use just makes it harder to crank or with starter and lead to premature wear on both. JMHO.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, I don't go through that every time I turn it off, just when I know I won't be using it for a little while. They say that if you don't turn the fuel valve off the gas in the carb will evaporated and leave crud behind and as it evaporates new fuel goes in there and if left uncheck you could have the whole fuel tank evaporate from the carb. My experience has been that I have had equipment left for a year or 2 with gas in in and no shutoff valve and it has worked fine.

I don't agree with the theory of an empty carb taking longer to start next time though. I simply turn the fuel valve on and wait a few seconds before trying to start it and it takes just one pull regardless of whether it was ran dry or not.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've gone with leaving the gas tank full when in storage with zero ethanol 91 octane fuel with amsoil fuel stabilizer. I haven't had an issue yet, I'll change what I do if I start having issues.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

FOR 30 some odd years I have been turning off the fuel. and letting it run dry and have never had a problem. I have problems when I leave the gas in the line.


----------



## oshiet (Nov 12, 2014)

Zak88lx said:


> Thanks!
> I think it's mandated at 5% across the province, but I have never checked.
> I use 89 octane for my lawn mowers and snow blower with stabil.


I've always turned off the fuel valve after each use. Just in-case the float pin decides to stick and dump a full tank of fuel, though that has never happened yet. I take the carb apart to clean and check for sediment every season.

Depending on which province or area you live in, options might be available to you. I know that for the Greater Toronto Area, gas stations are required to advertise ethanol content in the fuel.
I use 2X the recommended amount of Sta-bil Marine Formula which gives me 1 year of protection and Shell 91 V-Power as they advertise on the pump that there's no Ethanol content. 

This is a good read about Fuel Stabilizers, Fuel, and Ethanol:
WHY “MARINE FORMULA STA-BIL ETHANOL TREATMENT” SHOULD BE YOUR FUEL ADDITIVE OF CHOICE


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> I dunno... I've been operating and storing outdoor power equipment for 50 years and even with ethanol fuel I've *never* had a starting problem with any of my machines. At the end of the season I put fresh, treated fuel in my equipment, run it for about 5 minutes and push it to the back of the building. *Maybe* it'll get started once or twice over the off season but not usually. I leave the fuel in the carb. It must work because there's never been a problem. When it's time to shut it off it just gets turned off.
> I agree with Scot and William.



I agree with Joe: I do the same.....fuel with Stable.....restarts next season with no troubles. With my lawn mower there is no fuel shut off.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I always shut the fuel off till it stalls then drain the fuel bowl on the carb. Problem solved


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

NJHonda said:


> I always shut the fuel off till it stalls then drain the fuel bowl on the carb. Problem solved


 Same here. I run 93 Octane gas treated with Seafoam and Marine Grade Stabil. Run the engine dry until it stalls via fuel shut-off, then open the fuel drain on the carb bowl to release any remaining fuel. Works well for me.


----------

